# Plates are available.



## relapse98 (Jun 1, 2011)

https://rts.texasonline.state.tx.us/NASApp/txdotrts/SpecialPlateOrderServlet?grpid=60&pltid=342

Grand Lodge says:

'Texas  Masonic license plates are now available. The Grand Lodge is working on  the "official" announcement and instructions on how you can go about  purchasing a plate and ensure that the money goes to support Texas  Masonry. Keep checking Facebook and the Grand Lodge of Texas website;  we'll have something soon!'

Pretty sure I know what I'm getting for Father's Day.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a FANTASTIC idea for Father's Day!


----------



## Beathard (Jun 1, 2011)

Great timing. My registration just expired.


----------



## cacarter (Jun 1, 2011)

From the plate website:
"Texas Masons
From the $30 specialty plate fee, $22 goes to the *Texas Department of Agriculture* to make grants that benefit the Grand Lodge of Texas and its educational, benevolent, and charitable purposes."

Can anyone enlighten me how that works?


----------



## Benton (Jun 1, 2011)

cacarter said:


> "Texas Masons
> From the $30 specialty plate fee, $22 goes to the Texas Department of Agriculture to make grants that benefit the Grand Lodge of Texas and its educational, benevolent, and charitable purposes."



Wow, yeah. I want to know which congressperson managed to twist that little tidbit into the end of the bill.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 1, 2011)

The money gets deposited into a state department's account.  That state department then cuts a check to the organization that the plate represents.  It is a way to take a tax and turn it into money for a non-profit.  It is a way to legally move the money using a grant process.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 1, 2011)

I know that the GLoTX requested us to "wait" before purchasing, however that does not work out well when it comes to customization. I ordered my custom TX Mason tags just a few minutes ago. I was disappointed to be limited to 5 characters though... It worked out for my initials though.


----------



## Benton (Jun 1, 2011)

Beathard said:


> The money gets deposited into a state department's account. That state department then cuts a check to the organization that the plate represents. It is a way to take a tax and turn it into money for a non-profit. It is a way to legally move the money using a grant process.



This may be true, but frankly I don't trust government enough to do the right thing. How long until the Texas Department of Agriculture has a severe budget shortfall or a crisis and decides to withhold that check, because it's in their best interest? It may be the way things are done, and it may work 99% of the time, but I still don't like it.

That said, glad to see that they're available. Unfortunately, just paid registration on my car. So it'll probably have to wait until some time in the future.


----------



## relapse98 (Jun 1, 2011)

or something like http://www.aqha.com/en/News/News-Articles/04202011-Specialty-License-Plates-Under-Attack.aspx which would have taken 50% of the specialty plate revenue towards the general budget.

When I did my wife's plates from myplates.com, they did some sort of pro rate at the county office because her tags still had 7 months to go. I think I had to pay the states portion to get her current tags moved to the date of when the plates expired or something. Anyways, it cost me about $30 extra to move her tags forward.. the plates themselves cost $195.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 1, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!  Just like Bro. Beathard said, this is perfect time as my stuff just expired today...lol  




Benton said:


> How long until the Texas Department of Agriculture has a severe budget shortfall or a crisis and decides to withhold that check



I couldn't agree with you more, Bro. Benton.  While Texas has been better off in these economic hard times, we still aren't out of the woods yet.  I would like to see some sort of writing that says that the DoA will give the money up that they are supposed to no matter the situation.  I highly doubt that if things go downhill and it comes to cutting the pay of the leadership from the department that they are going to continue sending the checks...lol  Either way, we should rejoice a bit that this is finally here and it all has gone through.  I know there has been a lot of Brothers like me that have been waiting a while for this.



Bro. Stewart said:


> I ordered my custom TX Mason tags just a few minutes ago



I have been thinking about my customization and I got a question.  Since you said you are limited to only five letters, can you have four letters and one space? Or just four letters instead of five?  Lol, I don't want to give up my idea for customization.  Also, when you customized it, is it and aditional $40 bucks making it a total of $70, or is it just $40 for the whole thing if you customize it?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 1, 2011)

Also, does anyone know how it is going to look with the "handicap" symbol on the plate or where they will put it?  I remember some of the other threads saying that you couldn't get the DV (Disabled Veteran) on there.  Can someone provide the link to the source that says that again?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 1, 2011)

It's been a long time coming lol...

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?460-Would-you-purchase-a-Texas-Freemason-License-Plate


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 1, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Woo Hoo!!  Just like Bro. Beathard said, this is perfect time as my stuff just expired today...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is $70. When you actually go into the order form, it will give you your options for spaces and special charaters. In my case I ordered a variation of my initials "S*M*O", where the asterisks are mini-Texas shapes will appear.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 1, 2011)

Customization is 30 + 40 or 70 more than your registration. If your registration is 60, then customized masonic plates will cost you $130.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> In my case I ordered a variation of my initials "S*M*O", where the asterisks are mini-Texas shapes will appear.



Well, that is even more awesome.  I didn't know that you could use any characters other than letters.  I checked the availability of what I originally wanted, and of course it wasn't available...lol With this knowledge, I wonder if I can figure out another way of getting the label that I want...  Thanks!


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'l be ordering mine in the next week. Good timing, as my registration is due this month.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 2, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Well, that is even more awesome.  I didn't know that you could use any characters other than letters.  I checked the availability of what I originally wanted, and of course it wasn't available...lol With this knowledge, I wonder if I can figure out another way of getting the label that I want...  Thanks!


 
I have run into similar issues with custom plates before Brother... This is the main reason that I did not "wait" when we were advised to, so that I had a fighting chance at the availability of the plate. The best thing that I can suggest is look at what you are trying to do 3 diminsionally...


----------



## wcbtx (Jun 2, 2011)

Just ordered mine.  I didn't realize that they were going to give me new license plate numbers instead of just duplicating what I already had (didn't go for personalized).  Will I have to turn in my old tags when I go to pick up the Masonic plates?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 2, 2011)

wcbtx said:


> Just ordered mine.  I didn't realize that they were going to give me new license plate numbers instead of just duplicating what I already had (didn't go for personalized).  Will I have to turn in my old tags when I go to pick up the Masonic plates?



Yes. You usually will be required to surrender your original "State Issued" plates, however if you are replacing another "Specialty" plate they sometimes let you keep them.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 3, 2011)

Other states have similar "rebate" plans. In Kentucky, when you purchase a Masonic tag, $7 is automatically rebated to the Grand Lodge of KY. 

I am delighted to see that Texas finally has Masonic plates. I hope some of the brothers here, can post photos of their vehicles (incl. pickup trucks) with the Masonic tag. 

Since Texas is such a big and influential state, maybe more states will now get Masonic tags, and follow Texas' lead. Hope so.

When I was last in Florida, the DMV had approval for a Masonic tag, but there was a holdup in the state capital, that was delaying the availability.

When I was in Alabama, the Alabama DMV had a Shriner's plate, but no Masonic plate yet. I spoke with the Grand Master of Alabama Masons, and he indicated that not enough Alabama Masons, had pre-ordered tags, so the state had not yet gone into production.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 4, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> Other states have similar "rebate" plans. In Kentucky, when you purchase a Masonic tag, $7 is automatically rebated to the Grand Lodge of KY.
> 
> I am delighted to see that Texas finally has Masonic plates. I hope some of the brothers here, can post photos of their vehicles (incl. pickup trucks) with the Masonic tag.
> 
> ...


 
Well since I have already posted the actual *new* plate information in a previous post, I don't have a problem sharing a photo of the actual plate on my Mustang... Will do as soon as it arrives!


----------



## nwendele (Jun 5, 2011)

Are they available for motocycles?


----------



## Beathard (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes: https://rts.texasonline.state.tx.us/NASApp/txdotrts/SpecialPlateOrderServlet?grpid=50&pltid=343
Since they are the same price for 1/2 the plates, they are effectively twice as expensive per unit.


----------



## nwendele (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet!  I guess a few more weeks won't hurtsince I went out in april.......


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 5, 2011)

nwendele said:


> Sweet!  I guess a few more weeks won't hurtsince I went out in april.......


 
I think that it is important to note that regardless of your current registration's expiration date, if you choose to purchase these new TX Mason Plates the State will "pro rate" the cost. There is no real need to wait until your registration expires. If you buy in June, your renewal date will change to a June expiration.


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 10, 2011)

Successfully ordered mine today.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 10, 2011)

I did too. First two letters are my initials. Is that the same for everyone not getting custom plates or did I get lucky.


----------



## cacarter (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you got lucky, but it's still nice.  Don't most of those plates start with a BB or B something.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine starts with GB.


----------



## cacarter (Jun 10, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 10, 2011)

So does mine


----------



## Beathard (Jun 10, 2011)

So your plates start with my initials. Now thats funny!


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 13, 2011)

Ordered mine last week and can't wait to get them in...


----------



## AndyF150 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just picked my plates up yesterday. The ladies at the tax office said mine were the first they had ever seen. Since I just renewed my registration all I had to pay was $2.60 for a "sticker fee".


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 15, 2011)

AndyF150 said:


> I just picked my plates up yesterday. The ladies at the tax office said mine were the first they had ever seen. Since I just renewed my registration all I had to pay was $2.60 for a "sticker fee".


 
Did they call you when the plates came in, or did you call before you went up there?


----------



## AndyF150 (Jun 15, 2011)

The tax office called me to let me know my plates were ready. I had called up there yesterday around 1130 and they said the plates had not arrived yet. They ended up calling me around 1330 and told me that they had arrived. I assume your county tax office will call when they show up which should be pretty soon if you ordered them on the first of the month like I did.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 15, 2011)

They told me they are coming in the mail.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 15, 2011)

Beathard said:


> They told me they are coming in the mail.


 
Really?? That is a first for the Tax Office...


----------



## Beathard (Jun 15, 2011)

That's what I thought. Asked Chris, who got his on the same day, they told him the same.


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine also start with GB


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 21, 2011)

Bro. Stewart,
Are these plates restricted to GLoTX members or can PHA purchase them as well?


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 21, 2011)

Seqenenre Tao said:


> Bro. Stewart,
> Are these plates restricted to GLoTX members or can PHA purchase them as well?


 
Anyone can purchase the plates.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats interesting to know that just anyone can purchase these. My concern is if irregular masons can purchase them. In certain states you actually have to fill out a form proving membership or other criteria before obtaining one. It sort of defeats the purpose if just anyone can get them. Im not against them its just they seem to be a legit form of representation approved by the state which should regulate them to regular masons otherwise you risk sitting at a traffic light with two vehicles that have masonic plates. One irregular the other regular. Regalia and other emblems can be bought freely I dont think these should be. Only my humble opinion no disrespect to anyone.


----------



## Beathard (Jun 21, 2011)

You can buy pins, rings, ties, t-shirts and anything else you want on the Internet. Recognition is through other means for a reason.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 21, 2011)

True, just thought maybe these would be regulated somehow.


----------



## kosei (Jun 23, 2011)

PHA can purchase them but only the GLoTX recieves a portion of the proceeds while the MWPHGLoTX recieves nothing





Seqenenre Tao said:


> Bro. Stewart,
> Are these plates restricted to GLoTX members or can PHA purchase them as well?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 23, 2011)

Seqenenre Tao said:


> True, just thought maybe these would be regulated somehow.



I do agree with this actually.  I know that there are certain plates in Texas that you have to show documentation of membership to be able to get the special kind of plates, and I was wondering why the GLoT didn't try to implement any kind of regulation or at least request them.  Sort of like the Operation Iraqi Freedom plates.  You have to show that you were deployed to that theater to be eligible to recieve those plates.  But, Bro. Beathard made a really good point about recognition being through other means.  We all know if we are regular or not, and that is what matters. 

Actually, Bro. Beathard if you are reading this, do you know if GLoT did try to request some sort of regulating measures on purchasing of the plates but were denied by the state, or no?


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats cool I dont mind that all. It will benefit the brotherhood.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah, Geez.  I just read what I typed and kind of left something out that could misrepresent my feelings on another related matter.  I do think that there should have been some regulating in place to keep some regular Joe Blow that likes the look of the Masonic plates from getting one even though he is not a member.  I didn't mean anything at all about keeping our PH Brethern from getting them.  I was just referring to random people that aren't Masons at all.  I hope that nobody took offense to what I said, as I didn't relay the information correctly.  My bad.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 23, 2011)

I know in Oklahoma that if you order the Masonic license plate you have to show proof of affiliation like a dues card. It is stated plainly in the application for that particular plate and also any of the other plates for the military.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 23, 2011)

Brother no apologies needed. I didnt read it like that at all. I know where you are coming from. Much love bruh!


----------



## Ashlar (Jun 24, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I know in Oklahoma that if you order the Masonic license plate you have to show proof of affiliation like a dues card. It is stated plainly in the application for that particular plate and also any of the other plates for the military.


 
Ky is the same way , Dues card must be provided to purchase a Masonic Plate . DD-214 to get a Veterans Tag (which is what I have , they are only $5 for Vet's) .


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> Ky is the same way , Dues card must be provided to purchase a Masonic Plate . DD-214 to get a Veterans Tag (which is what I have , they are only $5 for Vet's) .


 
I think that is the only common sense thing to do. Just as we don't people running around with a plate that proclaims them to be a vet or a disabled vet, we certainly don't want it with a Mason's tag. That can lead to all kinds of bad things.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jun 24, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> Ashlar said:
> 
> 
> > Ky is the same way , Dues card must be provided to purchase a Masonic Plate . DD-214 to get a Veterans Tag (which is what I have , they are only $5 for Vet's) .
> ...



Thats what my first thought was.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

I wasn't really sure if the State of Oklahoma would have that requirement or not. So because of this thread it had my curiosity peaked and I went to the Oklahoma Tax Commission website to see. If you look at the requirements laid forth in the application it clearly states it there. I don't see why Texas didn't do the same sort of thing. It really shows a lack of common sense when any person off the street can get a tag such as this one and slap it on their vehicle and try to proclaim affiliation.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 24, 2011)

Brothers, the bottom line is this: I personally do not care what the "attempt" at affiliation is. My modes of recognition do not include vehicle plates.

I know that my thought is pretty straight forward, but I believe that the GLoTX is pretty straight forward as well pertaining to the same subject. According to protocol, a Brother can not vouch for another unless they have actually sat in Lodge with the person. I know that within the JD of the GLoTX the verification process is fairly simplified, however do you honestly believe that the GLoTX is going to allow some "button pusher" at the tax office to determine the validity of a purchaser for one of these specialty plates?? The answer is no. Do you think that anyone connected with the GLoTX is going to volunteer their personal time to validate any one persons purchase?? The answer is no.

A little common sense is required here. The GLoTX makes money off of the purchase and continued registration of said plates, no matter "who" purchases them. I personally have a very hard time believing that anyone outside of our fraternity will go through the motions of purchasing these plates without being a member of the Masonic Fraternity, Regular, PHA or not. I would never purchase a Veteran or Disabled plate because I represent neither regardless of my pre-qualifications.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that most who get the plates will be Masons there could also be others that might. Take the thread I recently posted about Jay-Z. Here in Oklahoma when you turn in the application for the plate at the tag office that is when your credentials are checked. It takes very little time to verify and here where I live the tag agents have been here as ling as I can remember. I don't know if our GL gets a portion of the proceeds from the sale of the plate or not. I don't see too many of them. I had to go online to see what they looked like. I'm glad Texas has it available for you guys there. All I was trying to say is that in my mind it just seemed a little silly to hand out plates for an organization to anyone without regard to affiliation.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## M.M.Wood (Jun 28, 2011)

Great insight Bro. Stewart.


----------



## CHarris (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's a good way to get the word out that we are still here and possibly encourage some young men seeking light to ask what it means to be a mason.  I know in my experience at least I would never have asked about masonry if I had not continued to see the S&C everywhere, even on the tail light lenses. So in my opinion only and being very young in my Masonic journey, if someone or anyone wants to have the plates, seems like free advertising to me and a way the GLoT can make a little money at the same time. You never know we might just receive another good man or brother in our fine fraternity.


----------



## THemenway (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wondering, Would it be acceptable if an EA or FC got the plates on their vehicle?


----------



## LukeD (Jul 11, 2011)

I would assume this would fall under the same rules as wearing Masonic jewelry and displaying car emblems and so on.  I think one should wait until they are a MM.  I could be wrong.


----------



## relapse98 (Jul 11, 2011)

THemenway said:


> Just wondering, Would it be acceptable if an EA or FC got the plates on their vehicle?



I would say they should probably wait. You shouldn't wear S&C jewelry, hats, shirts etc., your car also probably shouldn't wear them.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jul 11, 2011)

I would definitely wait until you've taken your third step. You'll appreciate it more. But surely no light wearing until you become a MM.


----------



## Seqenenre Tao (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone knows how long it takes to receive the plates after ordering?


----------



## Beathard (Jul 12, 2011)

About 10 days


----------



## LukeD (Jul 12, 2011)

Supposedly shows the current Masonic plates for the different states. 

http://www.daylightlodge.org/licenseplates.htm


----------



## John Schnitz (Jul 15, 2011)

I received my plates today. Had to pay 35 additional to update the tag to match the plates.


----------



## Mac (Jul 18, 2011)

Ordered mine earlier today.  Looking forward to putting those bad boys on the car!


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting site (where the various states are shown). To all you masons, who do not yet have them, you need to get with your state legislators, and demand the tags.  I initiated the legislation to get the Masonic plates in KY. 

You will notice that Arkansas has a Masonic plate. Members of the Grand Lodge of Arkansas (F&AM), cannot purchase these tags. The tag was designed by the MWPHGL of Arkansas, and a portion of the purchase price, goes to PH affiliated charities. How sad.


----------



## Beathard (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure about the quality of the source , but; http://burningtaper.blogspot.com/2010/02/arkansas-masons-forbidden-from-buying.html


----------

